# pigeon kill from about 60ft with a gamekeeper catapult



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

heres a pigeon i shot with a gamekeeper poachers friend and a 12mm lead ball,	you can see how far away it was before i zoomed in, i would guess that it was about 60ft - 70ft away, it flew about 10 meters and dropped out the air, -- gamekeeper john


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting John!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

With all those feathers flying, there was no doubt it was a hit! Nice shooting at that distance.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Amazing shot. Unfortunately it is illegal to hunt small game with slingshots where I am


----------



## JoshM (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice shot! I reallly need my slingshot now because they're are tons of doves , I tried making a natural today, but upon shooting only succeeded in a getting a bloody finger -.- should be picking up the old diablo this evening though


----------



## Bassy (Aug 27, 2011)

Good shot john, I love wood pigeon, cut the 2 breasts out fry for a couple of mins, eat, heaven!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Bassy said:


> Good shot john, I love wood pigeon, cut the 2 breasts out fry for a couple of mins, eat, heaven!


i have only ever tried wood pigeon once and to be honest i'm not a big fan of it, the old man and women who live next door to me love it and thats who i give all the wood pigeon i shoot now, i'm more of a rabbit and pheasant person myself


----------

